
Cooperative Domain Name System - bowyakka
https://www.cs.cornell.edu/people/egs/beehive/codons.php
======
kenrick95
> FAQ: CoDoNS Deployment:

> I am interested in running a CoDoNS node locally. Can I join the CoDoNS
> overlay? [...]

> [..] Please let us know that you want to join by email and we will give you
> an update on project status and when we expect to ship you a bootable CD.

My first thought is that this project must be quite old as sending programs
through CD might be faster than sending them through the Internet.

~~~
Samis2001
No kidding. 'Recent DNS Attacks' mentions 2007 in the description. I wonder if
it's still active.

------
christophilus
This looks interesting. I don't know enough about networking to make an
informed comment. It looks like a distributed, self-healing alternative to
DNS. But it seems like it would run into the same problem that most P2P
systems have, right? If enough malicious nodes hop on the network, wouldn't
they be able to direct traffic wherever they wanted?

~~~
ycmbntrthrwaway
Just for reference, it is called pseudospoofing or, using a recent buzzword,
Sybil attack.

I think this problem is orthogonal to actual P2P protocols. It is rare that
such protection is deeply integrated into the protocol itself, the most
popular one is probably a GNUnet with its economic system. On the other hand,
solution from Tor with its directory services and FreeNet with F2F mode can be
adopted by any P2P network.

------
danyork
I remember hearing about this project quite some time ago. I am not sure it is
still active. The last papers about the project are from _2006_ \-
[https://www.cs.cornell.edu/people/egs/beehive/paper.php](https://www.cs.cornell.edu/people/egs/beehive/paper.php)

------
jcoffland
I could not locate source code. I just don't see a closed source DNS system
gaining global traction.

------
cryptarch
Cjdns and the associated Hyperboria network seem to solve the same problem,
but they have a working implementation and active users.

------
ttul
If it works alongside the existing DNS, let's make it happen. These new DDoS
attacks are causing a great deal of collateral damage.

------
jasikpark
A real alternative is to push ipfs and ipns

